

Real Map of the internet - thebadplus
http://internetcensus2012.bitbucket.org/hilbert/index.html

======
thebadplus
The link is part of the larger survey to understand the allocation of
addresses on the internet:
<http://internetcensus2012.bitbucket.org/paper.html>

